# Maestro = MasterCard?



## Cravardo (3. April 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich habe bei eBay etwas gekauft und würde das gerne Online bezahlen. Nur ich weiß nicht, ob ich das so kann. 

Ich will das ganze über PayPal machen (sicherste Variante). Ich habe hier meine Bankkarte von Maestro liegen. Darauf natürlich meine Kontodaten.

Doch im PayPal Geschehen gibt es nur 3 Arten zum überweisen.

- VISA
- MasterCard
- American Express

Die Zeichen von MasterCard und Maestro sehen sich sehr ähnlich. 
Google hat mir auch nicht so recht weitergeholfen, da sind gespaltene Meinungen.

Nun meine Frage, kann ich mit Maestro MasterCard bezahlen?

Danke
lg


----------



## Stancer (3. April 2010)

Maestro hat mit Kreditkarte nichts zu tun

http://de.wikipedia....ki/Maestro-Card

Maestro ist lediglich die Debitkarten Funktion.


* Maestro-Funktion [Bearbeiten]*
 Die Maestro-Funktion ermöglicht den Debitkarten der teilnehmenden Banken, gekennzeichnet durch ein Logo auf der Vorderseite der Karte:


bargeldlose elektronische Zahlungen bei mehr als 10,2 Millionen Maestro-fähigen Terminals (Stand: Ende 2003)
Bargeldbezüge bei mehr als 944.000 Maestro-fähigen Geldausgabeautomaten (Stand: Ende 2003)
Dank der Maestro Funktion kannst du also z.b. im Supermarkt mit Karte bezahlen.
Master-Card ist wiederum eine Kreditkarte bzw. das Unternehmen.

Die Zeichen sehen sich so ähnlich, weil Maestro ein Dienst von MasterCard (Unternehmen) ist !


Aber eigentlich sollte es möglich sein in Paypal auch mit seiner normalen Bankkarte zu bezahlen. Man muss sein Konto dann aber erst verifizieren. Paypal macht dann 2 Buchungen auf das Konto und man muss diese Buchungen Online bestätigen.


----------



## Cravardo (3. April 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Maestro hat mit Kreditkarte nichts zu tun
> 
> http://de.wikipedia....ki/Maestro-Card
> 
> ...



Alles klar. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. April 2010)

Cravardo schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage, kann ich mit Maestro MasterCard bezahlen?
> 
> Danke
> lg


Wenn du die Nummer bei PayPal einträgst, wirst du schon mitbekommen ob sie angenommen wird oder nicht.


----------

